# Algarve Campsite prices



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Hoping to be down for some sunshine in few weeks time.
I notice that Turiscampo is now doing ACSI at 16 a night thats great, its a super site but perplexed that the imho lower grade site at Quateria, one of the orbitur group is trying to charge 20+ even with an Orbitur card! 
Or am I just reading it wrongly?
Any comments please . 
We expect to stay for about 2 weeks at either then back towards Camping Albufiera

Mike & Ann


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Albufeira football site is quite good but small spots at €7 with ehu.
Quateria beside the sea eastern end free beside a bar/restaurant.
Alvor beach on the dunes with ehu and water €6 a night.
Amacera de Pera (?) car park beside the fishing huts on beach €1.50 24 hours.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Orbitur do a scheme whereby you join their "club" and then buy a book of 10 pass tickets which allows 10 nights at any of their sites for €90, from memory it costs €10 to join, which makes each night for van and 2 people including electricity €10 a night.
The web site doesn't mention it but the sites have them for sale you may have to ask for it though as they don't always volunteer the info.
This was correct for last year and presume it is still the same, I'll find out shortly as in Spain at moment and after visiting Jerez for F1 testing will be Algarve bound.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I think Touriscampo looks really nice. We'd definitely be going there if they didn't charge 5 Euros per night for dogs!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Algarve is going to be 20c. all this next week.

Ray.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

mike800966 said:


> I notice that Turiscampo is now doing ACSI at 16 a night thats great
> Mike & Ann


Turiscampo also takes Camping Cheque. Bought in Europe (eg. France) these cost 15 euros which at current exchange rates equates to 11.48 GBP.

Patrick


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't bother with the Orbitur sites get yourself down to Moncarapacho. Lovely clean little site with good views, good basic facilities all for €8.50 a night (or €240 a month inc use of the washing machine). If you come down in the next few weeks we will still be here!

Caravanas Algarve. North East of the town. In the orange groves.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12705

JohnW


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Algarve Prices*

Many thanks to everyone who has commented.
Just renewed my membership to MHF and saved that already!
Thanks Fellas

Mike & Ann

PS Now, about my dishwasher that I have got to look at again? 
Blooming Bosch!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Can second what Wizzzo suggests, he introduced the place to us and we've been on 2 occasions now and will probably have a visit when we arrive in Portugal next month.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Wizzo said:


> Don't bother with the Orbitur sites get yourself down to Moncarapacho. Lovely clean little site with good views, good basic facilities all for €8.50 a night (or €240 a month inc use of the washing machine). If you come down in the next few weeks we will still be here!
> 
> Caravanas Algarve. North East of the town. In the orange groves.
> 
> ...


You've sold it to me, John. If you're still there in April, look out for a Burstner Nexxo with two people and a three-legged Dalmatian!

Chris


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> If you're still there in April, look out for a Burstner Nexxo with two people and a three-legged Dalmatian!
> Chris


Well I wouldn't have any trouble in picking you out. :lol: :lol:

Unfortunately we will be gone by then, going to meet friends at El Rocio in Spain early April, and then family holidaying on the Costa Brava in May. No rest for the wicked.

The site should be fairly quiet by then, the vast majority of Snowbirds having gone back to their breeding grounds in Northern Europe.  

Eurajohn - look forward to seeing you again.

JohnW


----------

